# Putting Holes in shim stock ?



## bobdog (Jan 30, 2018)

I am making shims for my Southbend Lathe and trying to put holes in shim stock. Is there any cheap dies or any ideas how to put holes in shim stock ?


----------



## RandyM (Jan 30, 2018)

I use two methods for putting holes into thin material. One is I use standard hole punches (gasket punches). Or I sandwich the thin material between two thicker pieces and then drill the holes. I suppose you could also glue the thin material to a thicker one and then drill it.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 30, 2018)

Sandwiched between two pieces of hardwood, then I've used a bullet style drill bit.


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 30, 2018)

The best solution is a punch and die set like this: https://www.zoro.com/value-brand-pu...ViRZ44buionlJcLTTpIqaeyjK78jXcSIaAuUTEALw_wcB
Kind of pricy but there are import knockoffs available for much less.


----------



## dlane (Jan 30, 2018)

I’ve used nuts and bolts before I got a shim hole punch, 
I put the shim stock on the nut , center the bolt on the nut/shim smack it with a hammer, kinda rough but it would cut a hole in the shim .


----------



## owl (Jan 30, 2018)

If it is for a complicated shape like a reed valve, photoresist and electroetching might be best.


----------



## David S (Jan 30, 2018)

Depends on how many you want to make, but here is a video by Joe.






David


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 30, 2018)

I have this one. It works ok on brass shim stock.
https://www.harborfreight.com/9-piece-punch-and-die-set-95547.html


----------



## PHPaul (Jan 30, 2018)

Depending on the hole diameter needed, I find a Whitney punch works best for thin stock.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 30, 2018)

I made my own punch similar to the Precision Brand shown in the earlier post above, used two pieces of CRS, drilled and reamed various size holes and two guide pins to align the two pieces and used hard dowel pins for the punches, which I ground with two facets on the cutting face about 5 degrees to give a shearing action.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 30, 2018)

a hand held paper punch works too on thin materials


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 30, 2018)

In my working life I cut a lot of shim washers with the plastic topped unit above, 1/4 ID 1/2 OD. You gotta be careful though, if you hit the punch off-center it will crack the plastic.


----------



## Gauge12man (Jan 30, 2018)

Tin snips work fine. Just cut a u-shaped opening & slide it around the bolt & under the machine.


----------



## jrkorman (Feb 1, 2018)

Granted Stefan goes the extra KM.


----------



## Firestopper (Feb 1, 2018)

Gasket punch like Randy suggested works well using a hard wood backer or softer aluminum.
My retired tool and die maker neighbor gave me one he made back in the early 50's that works well.


----------



## Tim9 (Feb 1, 2018)

David S said:


> Depends on how many you want to make, but here is a video by Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea David, Joe *Pieczynski's YouTube Channel is one of my favorites. *He is passing on some real great tips and methods in his videos.


----------



## NortonDommi (Feb 2, 2018)

Depends on how thin and what size. Hand punches are great for small holes, larger holes small shears,(tin snips), like jewelers use are good and step drills give an accurate clean hole, easy to trim accurately to a specific width if mark out first.


----------



## ultrapan (Feb 2, 2018)

I watched the Stephan video mentioned above .I made the pieces from cold rolled round and flat. My shims are made from .004 and .006 shim stock. the mandrel was held in the mill collet and the flat piece was held in the vise.They are for a vintage Harley transmission . I am quite happy with the results


----------

